# Zq1 ammo 9mm has anyone run this?



## Howfx (Nov 10, 2013)

Just picked up a few boxes of zq1 9mm ammo. This ammo is NATO spec and from what I have read it's to plus p specs. Paid about 22$ box of 50 at Walmart, has anyone had any experience with this ammo


----------

